# ¡Habrase visto, si Bocha ya llegó a los 4000!



## Rayines

*El título no es muy original, ni tiene mucho que ver con lo buenos que son tus mensajes, pero quería hacerme presente para destacar el camino que vas trazando..............La dejo a Heidita, y a los demás, a que te inviten cervezas, mates, y otras "delicatessen" que circulan por aquí.      . ¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!*


----------



## Cristina.

Felicidades, maestro! (con permiso de Lazarus)
Sigo con atención todos tus "post".


----------



## krolaina

Muchas felicidades Bocha. Te pido un favor personal: ¡No dejes de enseñarme!
(bueno...ésto más bien parece una orden...ay!)

Abrazos.


----------



## aceituna

¡Muchas felicidades!
Siempre es un placer leerte.


----------



## Soledad Medina

*Me siento muy contenta de poder felicitar al gran forero Bocha en sus 4000 extraordinarios aportes.   Y de paso quiero felicitarlo por toda la ayuda que me brinda con sus certeras respuestas.*

*Es un privilegio contar con un forero tan inteligente y cordial.*

*Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami*
*Soledad*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Que bueno Bocha!!! Felicidades... 
y que rapido eres, que hace que te felicitamos por tus 2000 y en menos que canta un gallo estan los 3000 
Me encanta  leer tus post, ponen a pensar...

Un Abrazo
Rosangelus


----------



## Gévy

Hola Bocha:

¡Felicidades por esos 4000 mensajes de ayuda! Que les sigan muchos más... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Mate

Quisiera nominar a Bocha para el premio al "Forero más rápido al sur del Río Grande".

Felicitaciones, Bocha. *¡Imparable el hombre!*​Un afectuoso saludo - Mate​


----------



## Bocha

Muchas gracias a todas Rayines, Cristina, Krolaina, Aceituna, Soledad, Rosa, Gévy por tan elogiosos comentarios.
Me alegra que mis mensajes hayan podido ser útiles, aunque por cierto son una compesación menor si se tiene en cuenta la cantidad de ventajas que me han proporcionado los foros, y no sólo del punto de vista lingüístico.

Gracias.

Bocha


----------



## fsabroso

Mis respetos caballero.



 (Linked)

Una gran ayuda para estos foros. Gracias.


----------



## Bocha

Mateamargo después de la nominación (aunque con esto de Gran Hermano la palabrita viene devaluada) no puedo menos que regalarte uno de los globos que me trajo fsabroso. (pero el celeste no, ya se lo quedó mi sobrina).

Muchas gracias a los dos.


----------



## zebedee

Enhorabuena, Bocha, por tus 4000 aportaciones y tu generosa ayuda a los demás. 

¡A por los 5000!

Un saludo, 
zeb


----------



## Eugin

¿Y puedo yo elegirme el de color *uva*? 
(Tengo 31 pirulos, pero todavía sigo adornando mi casa con globos para todos mis cumpleaños, ¡jeje!!  ¡Me encantan!!)

Bocha, cada vez que te veo en algún post, ya sé que el tema ya quedó resulto y no hace falta seguir investigando más.

Muchísimas gracias por compartir tu "bocho" con nosotros... ¡Sos un GRANDEEEE!!!!!!  con todas las letras!!! (Aunque Mate diga que estoy gritando, te lo digo con todo cariño!!)

¡Muchas felicitaciones!!


----------



## totor

*un gran saludo al bocha en su postiversario.*​


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Un cordial saludo, *Bocha*, pese a que nunca coincidamos. (Una de mis aficiones es leer los posts de los demás y me gustan los tuyos)


----------



## PaoPao

Bocha, FELICITACIONES!!!!  es genial leer tus posts!  sigue asi, sigue ayudándonos!!!!!!


----------



## Bocha

Gracias Zebedee, Eugin, Totor, Víctor y PaoPao por sus mensajes tan alentadores.
(Eugin en tu hilo de los 7000 te dejé varios globos, uno color uva)

Bocha


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

¡Hey, colega!  

Nada, perdóname que llegue tan tarde a la celebración.  He andado de un ocupado que ni te cuento; entre los dos trabajitos me tienen peor que loca: ¡dispersa!  

Siempre es un placer toparme contigo en el foro que sea.  Felicidades por los cuatro millares, ¡y que sigan viniendo!

Un fuerte abrazo,
K.


----------



## Eva Maria

¡Anda, Bocha, pues no me había dado cuenta que, a la chita callando, has llegado a 4.000!

4.000 besos / kisses / beijos / petons / Kussen / bisous / baci / kussen (ya no sé más) !!!!!

Eres serio a la vez que irónico, ¡una combinación genial!

Eva Maria

POST SCRIPTUM: Por cierto, ¿el de la foto de tu avatar eres tú? Lo digo porque pareces Yul Brynner con pelo!!!!!


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡4000 felicitaciones para vos!!!!*

*Si Bocha lo dijo, es así y punto.*

*¡¡¡¡MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS POR TODOS TUS APORTES Y TU AMABILIDAD!!!!*

*CON TODO CARIÑO,*

*Fernita *​


----------



## Cubanboy

Felicitaciones, Bocha, y me quito el sombrero ante ti. Es una pena que coincida poco contigo, pero créeme siempre será un placer para mi. 
Saludos cordiales.
CB.


----------



## Bocha

Gracias Kathy, Eva, Fernita y Cubanboy.


Sírvanse por favor.


----------

